# Building an Outhouse but not a conventional one...Ideas?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been compiling ideas and started designing an Outhouse to build on my land. 

Rather than just dig a hole in the ground and build an outhouse type shed/toilet over the hole, I want to put in a homemade septic system that will stand the test of time. That way I don't have to worry about moving the house every few years. 

To eliminate the stink of a conventional "hole in a bench seat" type outhouse, I plan on putting in a real toilet and using a water retention system and gravity to flush the toilet. My long term plan is to build a small bunkhouse next to the Outhouse so my guests can at least "do their bidness" when they visit without coming into the main house at all hours of the night.

Any ideas or suggestions will be appreciated! (Or you can simply say "Slippy, you ain't right, but you've got a good idea here"...will also suffice!) 

Thanks!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm probably not going to be much help. My plan when we acquire property is to hang a "guest bathroom" sign on a shovel, and place both outside.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> I'm probably not going to be much help. My plan when we acquire property is to hang a "guest bathroom" sign on a shovel, and place both outside.


That's kinda what we have now. The women-folk visitors to Slippy Lodge over the Holidays have pretty much revolted on me and Mrs Slippy has "encouraged" me to get something done ASAP...if you know what I mean.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

"French Drain" aka 55 gallon drum with a inlet and outlet,both at the top. When it fills up,piggyback another drum in.
Hint,cut the outlet hole at 4" to start with,it makes it easier when the drum is full of you know what.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

.....and all I was planning on doing was to dig a slit trench. I feel like such a slacker.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You plan on going an official route and perc testing and such, or ya gonna dig a hole? 

LoL well anyway I think I saw a camper hooked up to a septic once, most have a tank like a bus, but I do believe you can hook them directly to a system. Good source for parts and ideas.

Why not put it in the bunk house?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Slippy, you ain't right,

What is possible & probable depends on where you live.

Use to be a lot of cabins out here where I live. Can't do deep holes because its sand. So most dry camps had a drum under the hole which fed another drum & then a length of french drain pipe. First drum had some pee gravel in it. Bad smell & you could dump some bleach down it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> "French Drain" aka 55 gallon drum with a inlet and outlet,both at the top. When it fills up,piggyback another drum in.
> Hint,cut the outlet hole at 4" to start with,it makes it easier when the drum is full of you know what.


I hadn't thought about piggy backing a 2nd 55 gallon drum, that make sense. My original plan was to also use gravity and DitchWitch to trench away from the drums into a sand pit 20 yards or so away from the outhouse. The 2nd drum would allow for additional separation of liquid and solids and a PVC pipe would carry liquid waste into the sand pit.

Then I figure once a year I'll throw some lime on the sand pit and plant some fragrant bushes like gardenias or azaleas or fast growing wet soil tolerant plants like Lorapetulum that grow well in my area.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James m said:


> You plan on going an official route and perc testing and such, or ya gonna dig a hole?
> 
> LoL well anyway I think I saw a camper hooked up to a septic once, most have a tank like a bus, but I do believe you can hook them directly to a system. Good source for parts and ideas.
> 
> Why not put it in the bunk house?


I perc tested 8 locations when I built my house so I know where the best soil is and have selected the location. But since I am zoned Agricultural I will not get the county involved. My bunk house will be off grid, no water no electricity, just a place for my Son's and their spouses to bunk. I figured the smell would still be there a little bit...even though I'm building a non-conventional outhouse. So I chose to build a separate structure.

Our main house is only a 2 bedroom, 2 bath home. I like guests but I like them getting out of my way when its time to go to bed! layful:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Slippy, you ain't right,
> 
> What is possible & probable depends on where you live.
> 
> Use to be a lot of cabins out here where I live. Can't do deep holes because its sand. So most dry camps had a drum under the hole which fed another drum & then a length of french drain pipe. First drum had some pee gravel in it. Bad smell & you could dump some bleach down it.


Good idea HH,

Except for the bleach. Bleach kills the good micro-organisms that eat the "Solids".


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I saw a hillbilly septic system that consisted of the normal piping from the house which lead into a buried VW beetle. The Bug was buried a few feet lower than the roof and was backfilled all around with traprock of various sizes. Apparently lasted many years without failure.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Good idea HH,
> 
> Except for the bleach. Bleach kills the good micro-organisms that eat the "Solids".


Leave a piece of meat outside in the hot sun for a few days with the drum lid off and exposed.
Flies eat meat,lay eggs,which turn to larvae(maggots),toss it in the drum.The flies are already hitting the logs in drum and laying eggs.
Eggs turn to larvae,which eat logs,then turn into flies,which eat logs,lay eggs,which turn to larvae,which eat logs....and on and on until bleach or lye show up.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

When your said real toilet I just ASSumed your were plumbing it with water also.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Leave a piece of meat outside in the hot sun for a few days with the drum lid off and exposed.
> Flies eat meat,lay eggs,which turn to larvae(maggots),toss it in the drum.The flies are already hitting the logs in drum and laying eggs.
> Eggs turn to larvae,which eat logs,then turn into flies,which eat logs,lay eggs,which turn to larvae,which eat logs....and on and on until bleach or lye show up.


Eureka! 
That is exactly what I've heard people do. Excellent idea.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I would work with plastic. Two plastic 55 gallon drums, and plastic pipe for drainage field. They even make plastic for where a regular toilet connects. And if'n it gets broken and needs to be replaced just light it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> When your said real toilet I just ASSumed your were plumbing it with water also.


The toilet will be gravity fed water from a rain catchment system. But no running water, the bunkhouse is too far away. I want to do this bunkhouse and outhouse as off grid as possible.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Will you keep the water high so you can use gravity to move it.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

True, but you can add some brewer's yeast after that.

Sand isn't good for the drain ages as its too compact & even worse when wet. Gravel under the pipe is the choice.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James m said:


> Will you keep the water high so you can use gravity to move it.


Yes, I plan on building a platform base for my rain catchment tank that feeds the toilet. The base just needs to be above the toilet.

I did this already when I built my home catchment system which gives me rainwater to water my raised garden beds.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

This thread is a bunch of .... :armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> This thread is a bunch of .... :armata_PDT_12:


But everyone does it!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This has absolutely nothing to do with anything but....

Boomhauer - talks normal:


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Have you though about a lagoon? I don't know the lay of your land, but any septic will fill up with solids eventually. With a lagoon it will be years before there is enough solid matter to matter.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I might be missing something here, but if you are going into that much expense and effort, why not buy a septic tank and put in a conventional septic system?


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

A friend of mine made this for a rest room in a remote shop.

How to Construct a Small Septic System (with Pictures) - wikiHow

Rain water catchment system and an efficient toilet would work.

I would dig a shallow water table well and put a solar powered water pump in it. Put a float switch in the toilet tank to turn the pump on and off. (I should copyright this lol)


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> I might be missing something here, but if you are going into that much expense and effort, why not buy a septic tank and put in a conventional septic system?


I agree.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Dubyagee said:


> A friend of mine made this for a rest room in a remote shop.
> 
> How to Construct a Small Septic System (with Pictures) - wikiHow
> 
> ...


There you have it slippy. That is one craptastic idea! Remember, no outhouse is complete without a crescent moon cutout in the door.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Simple gravity feed septic tank with a hand pump to pump water works just like we have used in the country for over 60 years. your leach bed is a gravity flow.
With no power you just hand pump the tank full again

Mish go to your room


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I've been compiling ideas and started designing an Outhouse to build on my land.
> 
> Rather than just dig a hole in the ground and build an outhouse type shed/toilet over the hole, I want to put in a homemade septic system that will stand the test of time. That way I don't have to worry about moving the house every few years.
> 
> ...


Try the old deer hunting method. It takes a five gallon plastic bucket..a commode lid and a garbage bag..also a roll of toilet paper. Bag it up and throw it in the trash.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Try the old deer hunting method. It takes a five gallon plastic bucket..a commode lid and a garbage bag..also a roll of toilet paper. Bag it up and throw it in the trash.


 Got to do it . Sit back this will take a bit but you may get a laugh. Many years ago 40,000 troops in a FTX . Environmental experts came up with a better way to handle
Waste for the 40,000 troops than porta johns and cat holes better for the environment . They issued a fold out chair that you inserted a plastic bag in . Close the bag and they would pick it up of proper disposal .
Now 40,000 troops eating MRE's. Off their normal diet. I sure you get the picture. The first 80,000 plus bags were hauled to a waste treatment sight. I am sure some of you have figured this out all ready. They rejected the trucks , because there was no way to deal with it in plastic bags. Picture helicopters flying around announcing STOP using the bags. Truck after truck hauling in every porta john they could fine. On that post in a remote area is a hill. One that was not there before. Buried there is about 100,000 bags of waste. To this day the site is marked as an off limits Tarp area.

Bigwheel when I read your post I remembered that and fell on the floor laughing.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Try the old deer hunting method. It takes a five gallon plastic bucket..a commode lid and a garbage bag..also a roll of toilet paper. Bag it up and throw it in the trash.


That's what I use in my deer stand.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

here is the bathroom we are building at the family property


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Get yourself a toilet out of an RV. Uses less water than a house hold one and seals on the bottom to keep the smell out. Small tank with valve for water. Build yourself a small drain field off the back. Trench with big rocks around the drilled pvc pipe, smaller rocks under that, sand under that. Could also use a big plastic barrel filled the same way with the bottom cut out. Just like a regular septic just smaller. Not a big deal.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I've been compiling ideas and started designing an Outhouse to build on my land.
> 
> Rather than just dig a hole in the ground and build an outhouse type shed/toilet over the hole, I want to put in a homemade septic system that will stand the test of time. That way I don't have to worry about moving the house every few years.
> 
> ...


jmo, but it seems to me that the challenge is to build a proper septic system, then you can build anything you want above ground.

in contrast, if you compromise on the septic system, you need to be aware of the limitations that will create for your above ground plans.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Being its not for full time use, you might consider setting it up like they had in Nam. From the back side, be able to get a half barrel in & out. When almost full, pull it out & burn it off using diesel.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> I might be missing something here, but if you are going into that much expense and effort, why not buy a septic tank and put in a conventional septic system?


I've tried to buy a septic tank and you can't without a permit. I don't want to pull a permit for this. 
The total expenses for a simple septic system using 55 gallon drums and PVC is pennies compared to getting a permit and having to use a certified installer. I can build the outhouse building myself. Easy peasy Japaneesy.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

How much is the fine?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here is a site for a composting toilet to build. No water to plumb, no digging to speak of. For indoors, I'd think real hard, but for outside the only problem would be cold weather.
Great Composting Toilet Plans For Easy Building


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Barrel Composting Toilet System


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

don't use wet wipes in your septic system


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Get a macerating toilet and an aerobic septic system with three tanks.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

One potential problem I could think of, would be the possibility of the water source freezing. I would at least put a cut off valve to the toilet, so you can flush and put antifreeze(?) 
And/Or, insulate the water tank and of course your pipe leading to the toilet.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm late, I assume the use of the regular toilet is to keep the gases out via the trap built in?
I have never seen an rv toilet, but sounds similar. 
I would love to know what you end up doing, becouse when I get my retirement forever house, I would like this. 
Also, like someone said, why not attatch to the bunkhouse, just to keep it a little warmer. Maybe two doors, one for outside. One for the bunkhouse.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

What about an incinerating toilet? Incinerating toilet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Great ideas everyone, thanks. I'll continue to research it and hopefully get the project started this spring.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Do you have convenient access to an RV sanidump? If so, a tank on a utility trailer might have some advantages if the toilet only needs to be active during above freezing months. Just a thought.

Or maybe an outhouse on a trailer? You could use it other places,too. Do you have need for a hunt camp toilet?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This would be a permanent structure on my land. My plan is to build a bunkhouse and an outhouse for guests. The bunkhouse and outhouse will not have electricity or water. I may experiment with solar in the future, but for now it will be totally off grid. I want this to be rustic but not uncomfortable for female and elderly guests. I can frame it and do the finish carpentry myself (with the help of a laborer on the roof) but I have little or no electrical and plumbing background. Plus, I would have to run the electricity and water nearly 2/10's of a mile making it cost prohibitive.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I am one of the few that would support a composting toilet.whether home built or commercial,I believe would be the best move for you property Slip.you couldn't use the stuff for planting any edible crops (some say yes but, I wouldn't)but,the compost would make a good fertilizer to grow some hay,grain or alfalfa in case you would want to feed deer for a deer lot if you you can legally feed the wildlife in your area..

We have seen these composting outhouses that have a solar panel on the roof to drive a fan to purge the odors in some campgrounds we have visited as,it was a no vehicle area and they couldn't
pump.they were pretty stinkless when managed properly with a sawdust covering.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

I saw on the show Tour of Duty that squad punishment was to be assigned to add diesel to large steel bucket of human waste and stir.
Just wondering if that actually works and was or is still used and what the procedure practiced was.
Thanks for any information.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Didn't realize you needed a permit. Maybe you could just build one? here's a short video, perhaps it could spur some ideas? I still maintain a conventional septic system is the way to go.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Dave,
After hearing some good ideas and more research on my end, I've decided to use the double barrel method. PVC Pipe goes from toilet to first 55 gallon barrel, solids settle in bottom of barrel and second barrel is attached via a pvc pipe near top of first barrel to allow liquids to overflow into second barrel. 2nd barrel has pvc pipe that takes overflow into field lines trenched away from outhouse. Field lines are filled with gravel, then topsoil.

Easy system. Hopefully, I'll start this project in the spring.

Thanks all!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Thanks Dave,
> After hearing some good ideas and more research on my end, I've decided to use the double barrel method. PVC Pipe goes from toilet to first 55 gallon barrel, solids settle in bottom of barrel and second barrel is attached via a pvc pipe near top of first barrel to allow liquids to overflow into second barrel. 2nd barrel has pvc pipe that takes overflow into field lines trenched away from outhouse. Field lines are filled with gravel, then topsoil.
> 
> Easy system. Hopefully, I'll start this project in the spring.
> ...


Skippy, I think I have lost what little brains I had, I must have gotten your post mixed up with another I read (or was it a dream?) I was thinking you was planning on a lot larger number of "guests" anywhere from 15 to 30 people housed in a bunk house kind of thing. That was why I was pushing the large scale conventional septic system. It wasn't until I went back and re-read you original post I realized my mistake. Sorry about the confusion, I agree for the number of people you are speaking of, a much smaller system should work just fine. I am still in favor of the conventional septic system, where the bacterial does the work for you, just on a much smaller scale. When you decide, and start the project take some photos, I'd be interested in how it turns out. MSdave


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Yes, I plan on building a platform base for my rain catchment tank that feeds the toilet. The base just needs to be above the toilet.
> 
> I did this already when I built my home catchment system which gives me rainwater to water my raised garden beds.


Screw gravity. This is what I did; get an on demand water pump (these are used in motor homes for their water systems). I paid $45 for mine. Put a suction filter on it and attached it to your rain catchment system or backup water supply. Hook the pump to a 12v battery and the battery to a small solar cell/charger. Then connect the discharge to you bunk house plumbing. Now you got 35-65 lbs. of on demand water pressure in your bunk house. You also can connect it to your main house if the water systems fail.

If the SHTF I can pump 36,000 gallons of filtered water to ensure all my toilets fill and flush.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I vote for an open-front two-holer with a view. Nothing like taking a dump with your SO to cement relations and contribute to the domestic tranquility. On the other hand (or cheek, as it were) there is a lot to be said about the five gallon bucket method. Everyone can have their own and, golly, you can take it anywhere. Never be without a crapper. I use the Home Depot ones with the message "Let's Do This" on the side, in case of irregularity and to help maintain focus on the job.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have always wanted to implement a composting treatment plant to replace a septic system. They are a bit more complex but you never have to have it pumped and you can actually recycle the water.
The major hurdle is that until recently they have not been licensed for single houshold domestic use. They are in the beginning process and I don't think it will be long before it will be doable in Washington and Oregon.


----------

